
Why Germans pay cash for almost everything - sebst
http://qz.com/262595/why-germans-pay-cash-for-almost-everything/
======
lispm
The article fails to mention that cash often means electronic cash. Here in
Germany a lot of things are paid for with EC cards. They are like cash and are
paid directly from the usual back account. This is usually cheaper than using
a credit card - especially for the dealer. So this has nothing to do with
'payment of the past'. Electronic cash is widespread, but in the form of debit
cards. I don't need a credit card for paying at the supermarket, shops, train
tickets, ... I just take the EC card. Since most people have enough money on
the bank account, these everyday transactions are painless.

~~~
sebst
Are you sure that EC payments are counted as cash payments? I remember from
some economics lectures that this is not the case. Interesting point, though.
I'll try to investigate that further.

~~~
lispm
I was yesterday at a large local electronics store. I can assure you that
almost nobody paid there with cash. Most use the EC card... Got to a
supermarket. Lots of people use the EC card. Buy some clothes - use the EC
card...

Very few people use a credit card. Often the shop does not accept them,
because they are too expensive. But they will happily accept the EC card...

Germans are 'Pfennigfuchser' and they can easily see that the credit card
makes things more expensive.

A bit background:

[http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtschaft/bargeldloses-
bezahlen-...](http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtschaft/bargeldloses-bezahlen-die-
ec-karte-verdraengt-die-kreditkarte-11113894.html)

